# Happiness is.....



## crazyspaniel

......watching your 3 yr old daughter skipping around a village hall in her new ballet shoes with a big grin on her face   

Just what was needed!!


----------



## gettina

Ah, am picturing this lovely scene. Xx


----------



## Miny Moo

We could do with a like button on these pages!!!👍


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Beautiful little image


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Isn't it just 😍 I've been having a few 'Happiness is . . . ' moments of late. I keep finding myself filling up with tears in a happy emotional way 😍

Shall we start a theme like the 'funny things our kids say' thread??

Happiness is :-

Having your 3yr old daughter randomly burst into song, complete with actions and a concentrating face leaving you just watching in awe at the most adorable thing you've ever seen in your life. I managed to grab my phone and video some of it and I could just cry watching it back. It was a song she had learnt at nursery that day and was all about friendship - how sweet. 

Having your scrumptious daughter snuggle into you in her PJ's all fresh post bath, giving you sloppy kisses and stroking your hair and whispering 'Mammy, me love you for ever in this world' god I love her so much, she's my world 😍😊😍😊😍😊💖


----------



## Jules11

What a lovely moment for you CrazyS - I can picture it now,

Happiness for me is a call from the court earlier today.  Our adoption order has been granted.  She is ours and no more social workers.  Is it strange that i suddenly feel a sense of freedom. 

Time to celebrate...

Jules xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Congrats Jules, it's great isn't it   xx


----------



## crazyspaniel

Jules that's fantastic news, you must be so pleased/ relieved!!  
Enjoy your celebrations  
You know I'll be raising a glass to your lovely family later  
Xx


----------



## geegg13

my 8 yr old son telling me a joke that isn't really funny like 
"WHAT IS A DUCKS FAVORITE FOOD ? Cheese and quackers !!!!"
Laughing out loud cause he thinks I haven't heard it before !!!!!


----------



## AoC

Happiness is...... Bug in car with us both on the way to childminders, whispering, "ssshhhhh!  Mummy!  Daddy!  Sssss!  You'll wake up the sheep an' dey catch us!"  Which led to hysterical giggles on our part, which meant much more eye-rolling, exaggerated exasperated sighing from Bug and more, "shhhh!  SSSSSS!!!"

Ps  He's not scared of sheep.  But he loves playing silly games.


----------



## skyblu

Watching your daughter playing in her bedroom, dancing and doing ballerina twirls on her tiptoes, on seeing mummy peeking she says "me big girl now mummy, I'm dancing like a princess, look mummy"   she is so girly 

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Flash123

....After leaving our little man with nana for the first time today, mummy and daddy walking through the frontdoor and being greeted with spontaneous wet kisses and cheers. Priceless xxx


----------



## AoC

Gorgeous, loving these!  

Happiness is.... walking with a friend with our two 3yos on their balance bikes having a fantastic time and thinking, "this is really me, this is my life."

Happiness is......  watching Bug CLEAR HIS PLATE for the first time EVER since he came home.  *faints*


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

love this thread!


My LO leaping from his high chair to hug me full on!!!!!!! Me, (I was kneeling down at the time talking to him) ... I fell right back and cracked my back and legs on the oven and kitchen cupboards - felt no pain - jumped straight up and bear hugged him right back ..... an AMAZING feeling. You canny beat it! Life is made for moments like this   


Noodles xx


----------



## Arrows

Happiness is.. not being able to stay mad with your 2yr old because even though you're so tired from your 2yr old waking through the night and then getting up at 6.30am that you want to put a pillow over your head, the first thing your son says on waking is "Mummy cuddle!" and squeezes you tight!


----------



## MummyPea

Had 2 big happy moments this weekend!

First was Little Pea sleeping on me while we were at DH's parent's house. Secondly was watching him walking on his reins this afternoon in town. This is a little boy who 6 weeks ago couldn't walk and whose SW's told us he would have difficulties due to hyper-mobility. The Health Visitor now thinks his medical adviser was too quick to label him and is happy with how much he has come on


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

This might sound odd...    BB had a nasty nappy the other day, sobbed when I cleaned him up as his botty had got really red.  Anyway, when I finished I didn't put a nappy back on and he went to snuggle his dad (he's always been a daddy's boy) but when I got back from disposing of the nappy he said 'want to cuddle mummy' and he came and lead on me for ages, snuggling in, chatting a little, calming down from his crying and just being cosy, was a lovely moment brought on by (frankly) a neglectful mum & dad who'd not noticed his nasty nappy sooner!...  Dh asked if I was nervous as BB had no nappy on but all I could think was how lovely it felt to comfort my boy. 

We are 7 months in, things are deff settling down, everything comes more naturally now than before, there has been a sea change


----------



## GERTIE179

My one is having my baby boy lie/snuggle on me all morning as hes been rather poorly. Like Bluebird my lil man was mostly a Daddys boy for the first 4-5 months but the last 4-5 months he has became such a mummys boy and seeks care/cuddles& kisses so much. 

Given we had quite a lot of pushing away from him and lots of physical agression towards mummy, its just so rewarding to see how far our relationship has came.

Love my boy so much x


----------



## Wyxie

I can't believe it's been 7 months.  I just remember when you were getting ready to meet BB and we were just bringing Bladelet home.  I'm really glad things are starting to feel more normal, and that you're getting more snuggles.

Hubby sometimes raises eyebrows because I cuddle Bladelet when he's not got a nappy on after bath time or if he gets upset in the night, or either of them if they've just been sick or fallen in the mud.  In general he's really fussy about snot, sick, poo and dribble and anything else slimy, and will normally hold the offending baby at arms length when picking them up from whatever it is they've got themselves covered in, but I just find it part and parcel.  It all washes out.  Apart from Weetabix of course.  If I was a crazy survivalist, I'd coat my reinforced concrete bunker in a thick layer of cold congealing Weetabix.

Best wishes,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Flash123

I am loving these. They are simply wonderful.

Happiness is....holding my little man's hand while he is toddling along and realising it's a perfect fit. Heaven xxxxx


----------



## wynnster

Flash123 said:


> Happiness is....holding my little man's hand while he is toddling along and realising it's a perfect fit. Heaven xxxxx


**like**


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Love this

For me, happiness is my daughter looking up at me and simply saying 'mummy'. It melts my heart every single time x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Little pink suddenly stopping half way through her bottle to gaze up and me, reach out, stroke my cheek and say 'ahhhhh'   magic


----------



## Jules11

I'm going back to work in a few weeks and have been sooo worried, had to do a one off training day today in advance of returning...

Happiness is coming home after a nice day with grown ups (and biscuits) to my gorgeous little girl saying " I missed you mummy,  I had ovey (lovely) day in nursey and did painties (paintings),  did you do a nice piture in your work"  

made me cry,  feel a bit less guilty and wish I'd done a "piture" to bring home for DD. xx

Jules xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Jules - A little off topic but I read recently that pre-school children imagine mammies & Daddies going to work to be like nursery as that's all they have to compare it to. So when we are off slogging our guts they think we are having fun with friends, drinking juice, eating biscuits, playing outside and painting pictures - when really that only happens on Fridays


----------



## Jules11

Poppets,

I work in IT Design,  you've pretty much described my job.


----------



## newmum

........ When I say to LO mum mum and she repeats back Mum in the cutest lush voice ever


----------



## AoC

Happiness is.... Bug saying, "Daddy is tickling me, Mummy!" me saying, "Shocking!" and him replying, "NO Mummy!  Daddy is nice!" 

Well that's me corrected...   

Happiness is.... waking him up in the morning, when he's pretending to be grumpy, but I can see sneaky grins behind his hands.


----------



## gettina

Happiness is ...hanging out the laundry and pausing to revel in having all those little cute clothes, after so long fearing our house would never be home to such tiddly garments. 

(Almost makes laundry bearable)

Gettina


----------



## skyblu

Happiness is.........coming home and finding the house is a tip with toys everywhere.
And then lo says, " you had nice day mummy, mine have and made lots of mess, can we clean later after I had sweets and a cuddle from my mummy" then looks at me with a cheeky grin ,head side words and says " mummy did bring sweeeeeties". While having a cuddle and eating SOME sweets looks at me and says "***** missed you mummy, love you" and then have the tightest squeeze. 
I was only gone 2 hrs  

Skyblu.xxxx


----------



## GERTIE179

Aww bless Sky x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Skyblu - our girls are so similar it makes me laugh every time   Poppet always says 'Mammy bring me a surprise from mammy work??' I once brought her a mini muffin home from work and now she expects it all the time. She always asks for a surprise after her tea (how desert food has become a surprise I really don't know) and I often say well if you do well with your tea you can have a yoghurt. Poppets response is 'mammy lets pretend the yoghurt is a surprise Eeeek' while looking overjoyed by the idea of a yoghurt   funny little things aren't they xx


----------



## Flash123

Skyblu and pm, bless them. They sound adorable. I love the idea of a yoghurt being a surprise. Our little man is amazed by everything. He finds a bit of fluff and takes a sharpe intake of breath and says 'wow'. Isn't it wonderful the awe they still see in the most simple of things xxxx


----------



## summer girl

I love reading all your posts, keep them coming, I can't wait for my son to start talking 😊


----------



## AoC

... having Bug say, "Yes, THANK you, Mummy, dat is a GWEAT idea!  You are a GOOD mummy.  I wuv you wots and wots." and pausing to give me a big hug and a big wet sloppy kiss.*

Coming downstairs from getting washed and dressed, on day one of a big change in morning routine (designed to make sure I don't have to chivvy him to eat breakfast/teeth/wasd/dress every damn morning and we actually get out the door on time without me raging and him in tears), to find that not only is he happy and relaxed, but has got out some jigsaw puzzles and done them beautifully, saying, "There.  I done TWO puzzles while Mummy get dressed.  After, I do two more and make Mummy happy."

Yes, darling, you make Mummy happy.  Every damn day.

*Are you wondering what I'd done?  I had offered to take him to the downstairs loo, instead of Daddy taking him to the upstairs loo.... LOL!!!


----------



## gettina

Hehe AoC - you genius!


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

....our 3 year old boy dressed in his wee uniform for Nursery ... aaawww so, so cute...I was greetin   


Wonderful! xx


----------



## Arrows

So my DS has been ill and I was exhausted after many sleepless nights. I was trying to get him to go down for his nap yesterday but he was feeling so grotty that he refused and just whined. In the end I took him into my bed and we both lay down. To convince him to sleep I said Mummy was tired (which I was) and closed my eye. He then started stroking my face and hair, covering me with kisses and sang very sweetly and quietly our na-night song 'Jesus Loves Me'.


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Ah bless him Arrows   Isn't it lush when they copy what we would do for them. I love it when Poppet does and says really positive and caring things like that as it makes me think 'I've taught her that' it's a good feeling isn't it. 

Happiness is Poppet reading me and DH her bedtime story. She has started 'reading' it back to us after we've read it to her. She can't read but can remember most of the story word for word, well with a bit improvisation and some imaginative poppet dialogue based on the pictures. She does it in such a cute way it brings me to tears every time - very happy and proud tears. Xx


----------



## E3021

Arrows and Poppets Mammy, they are beautiful stories, I love this thread. 

Mine yesterday, after twenty months - my three year old saying for the first time ever 'I wuv mummy, mummy wuvs me'   Worth the wait - happy mummy.


----------



## AoC

*high five* E3021  

... is receiving an e-mail from Bug at childminder's, because they're doing the letter "e" and she's helping him send me an "email".    Pretty much everyone in my office died of the cuteness.


----------



## MummyPea

Happiness is watching little pea dance to his favourite songs and then wanting mummy to dance with him.


----------



## purplexed

Hearing little monkey finishing off my songs

Mummy : the wheels on the bus go round and round
Monkey : all day loooooooonnnnnngggggggg.

So adorable!


----------



## AoC

Happiness is.....  getting Bug to the Natural History museum and watching him go RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! at the animatronic T-Rex.  So many dreams fulfilled right there.


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

Happiness is .... watching our LO stand confidently arms outreached (like a star fish)in the middle of the automatic door of Morrisons and shouts to us. LOOK AT ME MUM AND DAD!!!  Love him to bits!


And..when DH was trying to get him to hurry up and finish his dinner ... he said Quick, quick its an emergency eat up! LO narrowed his eyes and indignantly said... You know it is NOT an emergency Daddy!!! He was disgusted with DH   
Our boy loves Fireman Sam and keeps us on our toes.   


Happy days. Noodles xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

AoC - Sounds great  

Noodles - Hahaha   I love it when they correct us

Took poppet to a family event thing on the beach, lots of entertainment etc. watching her get really into Punch & Judy and shouting 'Cwockadile, he's behind youuuuuu'  

Then watching her fascinating by the gymnastics display and then hearing all about how her and her cousin can and will be doing all of that on holiday soon - followed by a quick demonstration on the gymnastic mats (which was hilarious and attracted a bit of attention). The gymnastic talk and random outbursts of demonstrations continued for the rest of the day. She kept pulling her leg up and twisting round and doing funny shaped jumps and strange things with her arms and pulling even stranger faces while doing all of this. It's one of the funniest things I've ever seen her do and she was so proud of herself while doing it that just made it even funnier   

I was so proud of Poppet today and so incredibly happy - lovely day out


----------



## AoC

.... doing a car-dance to Bee Gees' "You Should Be Dancing" and hearing Bug's little voice pipe up, "Yes Daddy!  Move that butt!"

... talking to a packed congregation in Church on our Adoption Sunday, getting everything I wanted to say out clearly, making pretty much everyone cry, and feeling as high as a kite afterwards!

.... Bug behaving really well at Church in spite of Mum's obvious nerves.  My little star.  *sniff*

... getting Bug's nursery report and seeing him 'scoring' spot on for 30 - 50 months in all categories.  Developmental Delay my ****.


----------



## MummyPea

Thought I'd resurrect this... 

... Watching Little Pea copying Daddy in the garden, washing out some old drawers to put under his bed.

... New words every day. Today we've had 'Taspa' - Pasta and car.

... Seeing how far he's come in just 5 months.

... Knowing how much he is loved, not just by us but by Grandparents especially my DH's parents.


----------



## Arrows

2.5yr old LO this week -

'Big squeeze (hug) Mummy! We BEST friends!! Kiss Mummy?! Mwah!'

He's potty training but not good at letting me know if he needs to go especially when it's poo so I ask him regularly can I check your bum please?' He now replies 'of COURSE you can Mummy!'


----------



## AoC

Telling Bug I'm going to the doctor so that they can make my sore back better, and him immediately going round behind me, lifting my top, asking, "where does it hurt, Mummy?" and quite seriously kissing my owie better.


----------



## katie c

Aw, some cute ones here    Master C comes out with some corkers too.


He's mad about books at the moment and will get the little stool in his room, clonk it down and say 'sit dare' then point at his books and say 'reedit!' And he names his books...Shawn yawn (book called Yawn), moon and back (obvious), oh dear (accurate!), tractor (random farm book), hippo hit (hippo has a hat), bebebebe man (gingerbread man) and so on   


He is also the worlds biggest drama king. I hauled him off the swings the other day, and heard this mournful little voice from the buggy...'oh noooooo. 'M gonna cryyyy.' I couldn't do anything for laughing.


Then the other day he was picking 'pitty flowers' (in fact dandelions) and then looked at me and said 'pitty mummy.' Don't know if he knew what he was saying, but it was fab.


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Katie - try reading hippo has a hat really fast. It's hilarious and the giggles that come out of poppet when we do it are amazing. I'll never forget the 1st time DH randomly said 'and now we'll read it fast' and literally flicked through the pages shouting out the lines. Poppet was curled up in a ball laughing so hard she went red and was silent laughing. Magic moment.   x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Though I'd post here about our super proud day yesterday! We went to our first wedding with our gorgeous daughter. We couldn't of wished for a more perfect day with her. She charmed everyone, was beautifully cute and so happy. She showed positive attachment signs when faced with many strangers and adapted well. I have to admit shedding many occasional happy & proud tears! 

A very funny moment happened, blossoms current new word is "yep" (I've recently released Dh & I say this an awful lot!). Well you can probably guess where this is going but I'll set the scene:
Sitting during the ceremony, blossom happily on daddy's lap looking through her favourite animal book. All is quiet and going well, the lady holding the ceremony says "does anyone know any reason why the couple may not be joined in matrimony?"  Whole room is silent then up pipes blossom with a very loud & clear "yep". Everyone was in hysterics and we had many comments afterwards about her perfect timing!!

Day ended positively when we said bye to the bride & groom and on our way out had many comments from the guests on what a happy & best behaved baby they've seen!

Needless to say mummy cried snuggling our gorgeous daughter on the way out. 

(Sorry for the long post but I am so happy right now, not so long ago I thought things like this would never happen for us!)


----------



## Flash123

Mummy, that sounds magical xx


----------



## AoC

That's wonderful, Mummy!    Love to hear stories like that.


----------



## Lorella

On holiday in The Dales and out and about in the car. LO falls asleep. Could watch her sleeping for hours. We arrive back to our holiday cottage, turn off engine and me and DH both just turn around to stare at her. She slowly wakes up. Sooooo cute. She smiles, looks at us adoringly, we do back. We coo over her for a few seconds and then she just looks at us and says 'herro!' (Hello) We couldn't stop laughing for ages. I guess you had to be there but she's only just starting to talk and only has a handful of words. Was so so cute. That made us so happy...well even happier 😊 xxx


----------



## katie c

awwww, i'd forgotten this thread! my last post was just before his second birthday. and he still loves books, and is till a drama king!

he was wailing about some random act of evilness by mummy the other day (think i stopped him going in the spare room or something) and he just said 'mummy, i don't yuv (love) you!' i was a bit hurt and taken aback at first, but on reflection thats a good thing isn't it? that he knows how important a thing love is iyswim? and that he can say that knowing it makes no difference? i'm sure he didn't really mean he didnt yuv me   

our favourite thing at the moment is 'running hugs' where he pootles off then comes running back with his arms stretched out for a hug. he can do that ten times in a row. it never gets boring   

less romantically, we're toilet training at the moment and i was woken this morning with a shout of 'mummy! i do a poo! there's poo coming out of my bottom!' i must remember that to tell his best man one day


----------



## becs40

Ah yes the first words! Our little man is basically only saying dada properly at the moment although we swear we both heard him say "daddy did it" the other day! A sign of things to come I think!  
I'd say one of my favourites is him waking during the night and I get those really lovely snugly cuddles. I could sit there all night with him like that (which is lucky as up until very recently it was most the night!)


----------



## Nicola30

Night time snuggles are the most awesome thing 💕

I recently had to go to work (just for 1 day - still got 10 months adoption leave to go whoop!), when I got home DH had our little poop out in her new trike just on our road, she was so excited to see me I cried. (I'd actually cried all the way to work, for at least 2 hours when I got there and twice when they phoned me). Her little face was agog in amaze and excitement at seeing Mamma and she clung on round my neck for the most beautiful and precious cuddle followed by a sloppy lick kiss (she hasn't fathomed not having her tongue out when she kisses yet) 

It's mental how much love a tiny person can bring ❤


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Katie! Loving the toilet training conversations!! Little pink has recently started wearing pants too and the other morning did a huge wee on the potty. After closer examination she shouted excitedly 'mummy I do a wee wee, I do a orange one, is massive!!!'   Oh and another time after trying she told me with a dead serious face 'no poo poo mummy, it hiding in the bottom'   Love it


----------



## katie c

-x-Lolly-x- said:


> Katie! Loving the toilet training conversations!! Little pink has recently started wearing pants too and the other morning did a huge wee on the potty. After closer examination she shouted excitedly 'mummy I do a wee wee, I do a orange one, is massive!!!'  Oh and another time after trying she told me with a dead serious face 'no poo poo mummy, it hiding in the bottom'  Love it


i told master c that one day he'd be wiping his own backside. he gave me a proper 'as if mummy. why have a dog and bark yourself' look.


----------



## Barbados Girl

My pixie's unbridled delight in being able to locate his nose, mummy's nose, the nose of a stranger on a bus...etc.


----------



## Lorella

Ah yes Nicola that's lovely isn't it. Reminded me of the other day when Nana was looking after LO and when I got back they were over on the rec. As I came through the gate and walked towards them, when she saw me she did a little squeel and ran towards me with open arms and a huge smile on face saying 'mama'. Just tear jerking. 

Thanks for reminding us of this thread Angelissa xx


----------



## Flash123

Arrr the delights of toilet training. Wee man has been very reluctant to poo on the potty, last week, when I asked him if he wanted a poo he said 'its ok mummy, poo poo try to come out but I suck it back up!' Lovely!!! X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Clench!!!!!


----------



## AoC

LOL!  We've had a few, "no, Ize sucked it back up, Mummy..." moments!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

My daughters  meeting  their cousins who live abroad  for the first time. 

My youngest  saying  owez lu vu mummy (always  love you ). 

My eldest  swinging  on a kids zip line  alone  she wouldn't  climb a ladder to a slide alone  last year xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Happiness is when my 4 year old says Mummy your a total genius!! I love you for a whole month and a thousand. Happiness isn't the little madam of this weekend but is the phone call I had at lunch time when she said please come home quickly mummy I really miss you to the moon and back.


----------



## Arrows

happiness is my 3yr old putting on sunglasses and insisting Daddy does the same, then looking at me saying 'how cool is us, Mummy?!' with utter delight on his face!


----------



## mummy2blossom

Today's happiness is...
Cuddling a sleepy blossom on my chest, who woke, lifted her head looked me straight in the eye & said "hello mummy, mummy kiss" then lent forward and gave me a beautiful kiss. Love this little girl so much xx


----------



## GERTIE179

Today's .....
Lil guy nodding off to sleep and I was watching him (we still have to stay until he's off). So I though he was away and said "my beautiful beautiful boy", he opens his eyes slightly nods his appreciation and smiles and off back to sleep.

I think my boy knows how loved he is  

Especially nice as he'd spent witching hour driving me bonkers.


----------



## littlepoppy86

My eldest (only just 2) has learnt to say "love you more" in response to I love you! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Lorella

Learning to lie down and stand up ( although not at the right time!) to the 'see the little bunnies sleeping' song. We changed the animal to birdies and she flap flap flapped her wings all around the lounge! So cute x


----------



## Lorella

Ps. Little poppy that's just adorable x


----------



## gettina

Hearing lb join in with singing baa baa and twinkle twinkle - only every third word or so; badly, tunelessly, happily, wonderfully!
He is 2.5 and was a bit late to talk so I revel in all his words. 
Gettina


----------



## AoC

Bug playing with his toys, all by himself, involving us when he wants to but not needing us to, making up his own stories for them.

Sounds so normal, but self-directed play came late to our boy, and it just delights me beyond measure.


----------



## liveinhope

dropping my boy to a birthday party and him feeling confident enough not to need me to stay


----------



## summer girl

My sons just started telling me that I look beautiful particularly if I'm wearing a dress or a pretty pattern 😍 It does make me think that I need to wear prettier clothes rather than scruffy jeans all the time 😳


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Our Bubba coming home from school on Friday with a lovely certificate for remaining green on all behaviour scales during this 1/2 term. A really lovely letter from the head addressed to us telling us that Bubba has exemplary behaviour.  So unbelievable proud. Our little hot head has learnt to control that temper she is amazingly polite. Actually really made me feel like giving myself a pat on the back as well cause we have helped her do that we have helped her to read and write and most importantly of all that we have made her happy. I love her so much. She was so proud of herself as well truly lovely to see her expressing joy. She had a talent show Friday morning she stood big and tall at the front and just looked so grown up even a couple of months ago that would never have happened.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Happiness is..... Watching your child in their first nativity! Watching her sing, smile, wave and stick her tongue out at mummy! Watching our mums, her grandmas, eyes shine with pride and having her run to me at the end shouting mummy I'm a superstar! My precious girl did me so so proud!!!


----------



## GERTIE179

Awww Lolly that made me smile 😀

Today's was "mummy, you my best friend as you play with me lots" very sweet as the rest if the time he calls me bad mummy and some other choice words as he's struggling a bit with emotions and anger again.


----------



## Nicola30

Aww Lolly, how cute - I got a tear ❤

We went to see Santa this week, we had to go on a train to "get to the North Pole" when we entered the room with 5 other children they all sat down really quietly and shocked looking, munchkin started waving (like a flapping bird) saying "here Santa, it me, I here - look Mamma! Santa!" 

She then listened intently to a story all the while just checking I was sat behind her ❤ And told Santa she "luts him moon and back"

She makes me so proud


----------

